# Traverse Gear Case, Looking For A Thread



## chevydyl (Oct 25, 2015)

its broken of course, has been since I got it, but it recently got so bad that I had to assist the gear on the rack to be able to move the carriage, even when power feeding I had to hold it in place so it wouldn't bind. anyway I just got my mill converted to 2 axis cnc and will be making a new case. im looking for a thread where someone made a new gear case completely on the lathe using the milling attachment, ive searched a bunch and cant find it, I just wanted to look at it for some reference to a machined gear case so I can draw one up. thanks for the help


----------



## Wierd Harold (Oct 25, 2015)

chevydyl said:


> its broken of course, has been since I got it, but it recently got so bad that I had to assist the gear on the rack to be able to move the carriage, even when power feeding I had to hold it in place so it wouldn't bind. anyway I just got my mill converted to 2 axis cnc and will be making a new case. im looking for a thread where someone made a new gear case completely on the lathe using the milling attachment, ive searched a bunch and cant find it, I just wanted to look at it for some reference to a machined gear case so I can draw one up. thanks for the help


Not sure exactly what you are looking for but this may help :
http://tony-stormcrow.blogspot.com/2009/06/replacing-atlascraftsman-part-9-11.html
Also may help
	

		
			
		

		
	



WH


----------



## chevydyl (Oct 25, 2015)

thanks Harold, I actually have mine out and started to draw up a picture, mines a little different looking than that one, where your picture has a square cutout on the right mine is a radius, almost a 1.5in radius to be exact. I do appreciate the feedback. mine is kinda a pain to measure since someone had already gotten the JB weld out onto it and fixed one of the pins in haha.

thanks for that thread, mine is actually same as the one on that thread. I like that approach, but no that wasn't the thread I had in mind. the thread I was thinking of, the guy actually showed all the steps to machining a new gear case that resembled the factory piece with 3 mounting holes and he made it all on a lathe I believe, maybe used a drill press, but had the milling attachment for his lathe. the thread was also from this site.
 I think I may end up making that one you showed me, much simpler.


----------



## 38Bill (Oct 28, 2015)

This one maybe?   http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...pron-gear-case-10f-11-using-lathe-only.20419/


----------



## chevydyl (Oct 28, 2015)

that's the one, no wonder I couldn't find it, he calls it an apron gear case lol thanks much, im not actually going to use a lathe to make it, I just wanted to look at ones that have been made to see what other people have been doing. Thanks


----------

